

Physical simulation without differential equations - marshallp
http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=html&cd=22&url=http%3A%2F%2F74.125.93.132%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dcache%3A9ouIIEb9po8J%3Awww.wolframscience.com%2Fconference%2F2006%2Fpresentations%2Fmaterials%2Fvick-complex_systems-17-1-2.pdf%2Bcellular%2Bautomata%2Bphysical%2Bmodeling%26cd%3D22%26hl%3Den%26ct%3Dclnk%26gl%3Dca%26client%3Dfirefox-a&ei=kaaySrXkOInZlAel2P2TDw&usg=AFQjCNG1IoZWO9KHKck5DuBWhZYoVJXIlA&sig2=hJS898mCBzcVLYYE0g8aCg

======
mahmud
But using Cellular Automata ..

